

Noteleaf Now Extracts Phone Numbers from Your Calendar Entries - jakek
http://noteleaf.posterous.com/phone-meeting-use-noteleaf-to-easily-start-th

======
abcd_f
Try removing (YC W11) from the title and do tell me this still belongs to the
HN front page.

~~~
Hovertruck
Agreed... I only clicked this link because I assumed there had to be something
more interesting in the article than what the title said. I was wrong.

------
Shenglong
Though this particular instance may not apply, be careful not to fall into a
similar trap as skype... Here's a screenie I took a few days ago.

<http://i52.tinypic.com/xawcgk.png>

